# help!



## sajid (May 20, 2008)

hi all,need your help please,found 2 baby pigeons last nite,their nest was destroyed,i put them in box with water overnite,i reckon they are a few weeks old,one of them trys to fly,but hasnt mastered the art yet,the other is still young,i put them back this morning near their old nest,and later their parents came (i think?)..but no sign of them now..any tips???..please.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sajid said:


> hi all,need your help please,found 2 baby pigeons last nite,their nest was destroyed,i put them in box with water overnite,i reckon they are a few weeks old,one of them trys to fly,but hasnt mastered the art yet,the other is still young,i put them back this morning near their old nest,and later their parents came (i think?)..but no sign of them now..any tips???..please.


Did the parents feed the babies this morning when you put them back? 
Where was the nest and how close to the original nest were you able to put the babies. The age that you describe COULD be old enough that the parents would continue to take care of them, even though they aren't exactly where they were before the nest was destroyed. Also at this age, it's not unusual for the parents to leave them alone for longer periods of time.


----------



## sajid (May 20, 2008)

*thanks for reply.*

hi,the parents of the baby pigeons was with them,i put some food out for them,so i presume they was fed,cos there is poo everywhere,as for the nest it was in a out house(shed).ive put them in a corner about 5.meters away from original nest,put some twigs and food down for them,but they are unable to feed for themselves,as for the parents no sign of them..should i put them back into box for tonite,like i did last nite??..because we have some wild cats sometimes at night,and i couldnt live with myself if something happened to them..they are so cute!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't know where you are but yes, if it's late there, it would be ok to bring them in for the night. Just put them back EARLY in the morning. I believe the parents will continue to take care of them, however, IF they don't, you can come back here and we'll be glad to help you. 
By the way...........thanks for caring.


----------



## sajid (May 20, 2008)

*thanks for reply(again!!)*

hi,thanks for advice,i will take them in overnite,but will check,just in case parents are with them,if not will take them in.im originally from uk,but now live in barbados..and you dont have to say thanks for caring..i love birds..always have..there is an old wifes tale that i used to hear in pakistan..when you feed and look after birds..they pray for you...anyway thanks and ill keep u posted.saj.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

good deal!.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wonder if a mod could move this into the "I found a pigeon" forum so it may get more exposure?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sure will, Maggie.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sajid said:


> there is an old wifes tale that i used to hear in pakistan..*when you feed and look after birds..they pray for you...*anyway thanks and ill keep u posted.saj.


Well, that is really sweet, and all of us can rest assure...WE are definitely well protected. 

Thank you for caring about the welfare of these youngsters.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you, Treesa.

Saj, thank you for caring for this little one. We'll help all we can. That was a lovely quote about the birds praying for us. LOL, I have surely prayed for many of them.


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

sajid said:


> there is an old wifes tale that i used to hear in pakistan..when you feed and look after birds..they pray for you...saj.


I believe this is true!
My best friend is from Bangladesh. When I have a problem or get ill, he always tells me: "Don't worry, nothing wrong can happen to you, your "kobutor" (pigeons) will pray for you, because you take care of them." 
Myriam


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

myrpalom said:


> > Originally Posted by sajid
> > there is an old wifes tale that i used to hear in pakistan..when you feed and look after birds..they pray for you...saj.
> 
> 
> ...


That's really lovely, thanks for sharing that


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Where are you located sajid? We may have a member near who can help you.

If the babies are not able to walk and they look like they have green wool all over them, they are going to need food and water every 6 to 8 hours. There are stickeys on this forum about how to hand feed babies, but the basic difference is that they suck up their food through their beaks like soda straws rather than open them like other birds do. If you can, get your hands on some prepared baby bird food at a pet store. If that is not possible, get some farina or Cream of Wheat as the brand name is known, make up a thin gruel with warm water and fill a tube at least 1/2 inch in diameter and two inches long with your finger stuck in one end. As the bird sucks it out push it up with your finger from the other opening. Feed them promptly or they will die on you. Give each one as much as they will eat. If they won't eat get back to us and we will teach you to force feed them

Above all keep them warm, about 98 Fahrenheit all the time.


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi sajid,

Here is a website with photos of how to feed a baby and what a full crop should look like: http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm


----------



## sajid (May 20, 2008)

*To all(its easier!!)*

HI,thanks for all your messages,and advice,very helpfull(would have been lost without you guys/gals).an update on my two baby pigeons,is they are doing very well,putting them inside at night(not safe wild cats),and putting them back in there nest that i made for them in the morning,thier parents are feeding them(they are normally waiting for me every morning!!)the hardest part is me trying to catch the elder one!!,he is trying to fly,had me running around the garden last nite for over half an hour..good if you want to lose weight!!!!!..next door neighbour has stopped talking to me..he thinks im nuts,because ive made the nest behind some old buckets,and when i put food down i always make a cooing sound to imitate the pigeons so they dont get scared.. im sure my neighbour thinks ive got a fetish for empty buckets!!!!..well got to go..will keep you all posted,once again thanks all..saj.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sajid said:


> HI,thanks for all your messages,and advice,very helpfull(would have been lost without you guys/gals).an update on my two baby pigeons,is they are doing very well,putting them inside at night(not safe wild cats),and putting them back in there nest that i made for them in the morning,thier parents are feeding them(they are normally waiting for me every morning!!)the hardest part is me trying to catch the elder one!!,he is trying to fly,had me running around the garden last nite for over half an hour..good if you want to lose weight!!!!!..next door neighbour has stopped talking to me..he thinks im nuts,because ive made the nest behind some old buckets,and when i put food down i always make a cooing sound to imitate the pigeons so they dont get scared.. *im sure my neighbour thinks ive got a fetish for empty buckets!!!!*..well got to go..will keep you all posted,once again thanks all..saj.


That's hilarious.........got a big smile from that............glad to hear everything is working out. You've done a good thing. Forget the neighbor.


----------



## sajid (May 20, 2008)

*hi all.*

hi all,well last nite went to get them from their nest,to put them indoors,and they flew away!!!!..havent seen or heard anything since,ive put food out for them..but no sign of them,im sure their parents was looking for them,because they was around the nest..well im stuck..any ideas..or have i just done my bit???..thanks saj.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If they are actually just a little over two weeks old or three weeks, as you mentioned originally then I would go and look for them as soon as you can, you might find them. They are too young to be away from their parents and need protection from the elements.

If they are 4 weeks of age, fully feathered, walking and flying around, which is more likely then they might just be out on their first adventure. Good job! Don't be surprised if you see them again, i would continue to leave some seed and water out for them.


----------

